# Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

						Die finale Staffel von Game of Thrones hat die Geschichte um den Kampf um den Eisernen Thron von Westeros mehr oder minder befriedigend zu Ende gebracht. Das bezieht sich zumindest auf das Medium TV-Show. Denn die Romanvorlage "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" von Autor George R.R. Martin bedarf noch eines würdigen Abschlusses. Martin muss noch die zwei Bücher The Winds of Winter und A Dream of Spring fertigstellen. Aber da könnte es dann doch noch zu Änderungen im direkten Vergleich zur Hit-Serie kommen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Ja ist doch logisch wenn es seit Staffel 6 keine Bücher mehr gibt.


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Mir zumindest geht es nicht um das Ende an sich, sondern wie es präsentiert wurde.

Martin ist echt ein unsymphatischer Mann, aber ein hervorragender Autor. Hoffen wir mal dass er noch lebt bis die Bücher fertig sind...


----------



## Tekkla (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Der Kerl ist ja auch nicht dumm. Schließlich will er ja noch viele Millionen Bücher absetzen. Da würde ich, obwohl ich das Serienende so mit den Produzenten absprach, auch anderes erzählen.


----------



## mrpendulum (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Martin möchte doch wieder einmal die PR nutzen, damit seine in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren erscheinenden Bücher noch beachtung bekommen. Statt nur noch von Fan-Treffen zu Fan-Treffen zu reisen, um die Gagen zu kassieren. Ich bezweifel, dass er Das Lied von Eis und Feuer jemals zuende bringt. Denn Staffel 7/8 stammten nur noch weit entfernt aus seiner Feder. Denn mehr als kleine Kurzgeschichten hat er aktuell nicht mehr zu bieten. Schade eigentlich, denn die Bücher waren deutlich detailierter in den einzelnen Einzelschicksalen. Alleine John´s Zeit als Lord Kommandant und späterer Konflikt mit den Karstarks oder das Leben mit den Wildlingen an der Mauer waren dort deutlich besser verpackt. Ach es gibt noch so viele Abweichungen zur Serie aber ich meine die Bücher hatten deutlich mehr zu bieten als die Serie. Aber wenn man auch seine letzten Werke zur Serie laß, kam einen es schon vor, als ob Martin einfach ausgebrannt ist. Es war eher mehr Ice als Fire!


----------



## Standeck (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Kerl ist ja auch nicht dumm. Schließlich will er ja noch viele Millionen Bücher absetzen. Da würde ich, obwohl ich das Serienende so mit den Produzenten absprach, auch anderes erzählen.



Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Ende der Haupt Charaktere wie Jon und Dany so ziemlich das selbe sein wird.


----------



## Torsley (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

ist doch clever. nun kann er sich über die nächsten jahre alle kritiken durchlesen und versuchen das ende so hinzubiegen um es mehr leuten recht zu machen was dann wieder die "positive feedback loop" zur folge hat. oder mit anderen worten die letzten beiden staffeln der serie waren ein teurer beta test was man vermeiden sollte.


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Cleverer Marketing von R.R. Martin erst ködert er die Fans mit der Serie, lässt die Serienmacher diese vor die Wand fahren und dann " besseres ende gibts in den Büchern" 
Respekt  das nenne ich genialen Schachzug


----------



## Flaubaer (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> seine in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren erscheinenden Bücher



Korrektur: "sein in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren erscheinendes Buch"

Das letzte braucht dann nochmal so 20 Jahre.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*



Standeck schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Ende der Haupt Charaktere wie Jon und Dany so ziemlich das selbe sein wird.


Klar wird es das selbe sein. Ist ja so abgestimmt gewesen. Wenn er das aber an die große Glocke hängt, wird er viele, viele Bücher weniger verkaufen. Wie ich sagte: Der Kerl ist ja nicht dumm.


----------



## Inras (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*



Standeck schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Ende der Haupt Charaktere wie Jon und Dany so ziemlich das selbe sein wird.



Das glaube ich auch. Nur der Weg bis dahin wird detaillreicher und tiefgreifender als er in der Serie abgefrühstückt wurde.


----------



## Rollora (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*



Standeck schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das Ende der Haupt Charaktere wie Jon und Dany so ziemlich das selbe sein wird.



Jap, das hat er wohl seit Jahren schon so geplant.
Aber dasselbe Ende kann auch einfach 100x nachvollziehbarer erzählt werden.
Dass der letzte echte Thronerbe jetzt doch das Leben eines Bastards lebt ergibt zuerst mal keinen Sinn. Dass er als Targaryen aber vielleicht doch keine Nachfahren mehr kriegt sehr wohl.
Nur Jon wird hoffentlich ein bisschen was wichtigeres zu tun bekommen während der Handlung, einige Geschichten die völlig überhastet beendet wurden, werden hoffentlich ordentlich zu Ende erzählt (es gibt ja so einiges, das selbst in der Serie vorkam, aber nie aufgelöst wurde, etwa Melisandres Geschichte uvm.) auch war einiges sehr unbefriedigend gelöst (Jons Ende, Hounds Ende, Cerseis Ende, was ist mit Daenys Ex-Lover, was war jetzt Bronns Nutzen in dieser Staffel, usw usf?)


----------



## BabaYaga (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Erwartet wirklich jemand, dass er vorab verrät wie alles enden wird und da einen Aufsatz postet? Da kauft sich dann doch fast keiner mehr die Bücher


----------



## Standeck (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*



Kronos schrieb:


> Erwartet wirklich jemand, dass er vorab verrät wie alles enden wird und da einen Aufsatz postet? Da kauft sich dann doch fast keiner mehr die Bücher



Ich schon. Ich will wissen wie es mit den Charakteren weitergeht und zuende geht die nicht in der Serie vorkamen. Dann werde ich sehen ob die Serie wirklich so viel schlechter ist. Auch möchte ich wissen ob er tatsächlich noch coole Ideen für Steinherz, Jayne Poole und Co. hat oder ob Sansa zu Ramsay zu schicken nicht vielleicht doch die bessere Idee war.


----------



## Mysteria (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Das Ende der Bücher von George R.R. Martin wird sich teilweise von der TV-Serie unterscheiden*

Naja, so wie ich es sehe hat die Bücherreihe definitiv ein anderes Ende als Serie:  nämlich eines das einfach mitten in der Erzählung aufhört.  Sagt Bescheid wenns da überhaupt noch was kommt.


----------

